# Michael Dickerson Retires



## GNG

http://www.oregonlive.com/sportsfla..._BC_BKN--Grizzlies-Dicker&&sports&advance_nba

The long-suffering career and contract of Michael Dickerson have both come to an end. While I liked Mike D as a player, I don't really have too much of a sense of connection with him since he left his stellar play and health in Vancouver. Unless I'm wrong, his contract comes off the Grizzlies' books immediately, since he has only played ten games in the past two years.

A nice, yet somewhat disappointing, tenure in the NBA. What is little known about him outside of Grizzlies circles is that he could have possibly been the best SG out of his draft class, before getting hit with the sports hernia. I applaud him for doing what was in the best interest of the franchise, instead of putting us through agony each year with a Grant Hill-type comeback. 

We can make this thread a sort of tribute to Mike D and post pictures of him, if you guys like.


----------



## MemphisX

I knew this was coming in the offseason but Mike is a class guy and really tried to get back on the coary. I am just glad for his family that this happened after he signed his deal. I hope Mike D. can join the front office in some capacity.


----------



## c_dog

well, this is going to be good for the franchise to have his contract off the books. he was a great guy when healthy, but after his injuries he's just taking up cap space. I'm glad that he tried to make a combat, and I'm glad we paid him for 2 season where he only played 10 games, for the sake of loyalty. i hope he will find a great career outside of playing basketball.


----------



## tdizzle

Sad to see such a young promising career ruined by injurys. Wish him the best.


----------



## Dakota

He only played five years in the league, which means that we will hear from Michael Dickerson again in about 2-3 years from now. I don't think he will be satisfied with retiring after a good five years in the league. He should be to good for that. If he takes off 2 years, then he might be able to come back full force with whatever team he decides to play with. Is he still required to be on the Grizzlies if he decides to come back to the league after a long absence?? Anyway, that situation is probably sensible since he is still young. I hope to see him back in a few, because he left us hanging with his play. He could have maybe been that All-Star two guard which the Grizzlies always wanted.


----------



## talula

Best wishes to Mike D. 

He was a great player and by all accounts, a great person. I'm sorry that we never had the chance to see him in his true form here in Memphis. This is bittersweet. A very sad day for Michael, but a good day for the Grizzlies organization. I have nothing but respect for the man. He did his best to make it back, but his body just wouldn't allow it. He showed class through the entire situation, even today.

_"This is a sad day for me," Dickerson said. "I am grateful to the entire Grizzlies organization for their unwavering support and encouragement throughout my career and especially the lengthy process to attempt to rehab my injuries." _


----------



## Jermyzy

Michael Dickerson was one of the few highlights we had when he was back here in vancouver. wish him the best.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

*Good Luck!*

I do wish Mike D and his family the best. Although I think the grizz will still have to pay all the money to him from the extension they signed a couple years back and if so that will hurt the team. But I am sad to see such a young player with so much talent go. I hope he trains hard(as he has been doing) and makes a comeback in a couple of years! Best Wishes Mike D!


----------



## bballer27

Michael is one of my favorite players too bad he had to retire


----------



## GNG

*Re: Good Luck!*



> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> Although I think the grizz will still have to pay all the money to him from the extension they signed a couple years back and if so that will hurt the team.


Actually, insurance will take care of the contract, since Dickerson's only played 10 games in the last two years. Once we apply for injury cap relief, Memphis gets off scot-free. It won't be a Bryant Reeves/Terrell Brandon deal. :yes:


----------



## talula

_Grizzlies President of Basketball Operations Jerry West announced today that guard Michael Dickerson and the team have reached an agreement for his retirement due to chronic pain caused by a groin strain and sports hernia injuries. To complete the deal, the Grizzlies will waive Dickerson Monday. The transaction will reduce the Grizzlies camp roster to 15 players. _ 

Link to Source 

Sad situation for Dickerson, but I'm sure Ryan Humphrey and Theron Smith are relieved about this.


----------



## DownUnderWonder

This is good news for the immediate future of the Grizz. That clears the way for attracting an experianced leader for this talented young crop. That said, it is sad when a player who had such an awesome game has to give up when his body can't do it no-more...


----------

